# Cigarettes and constipation?



## 20829 (Oct 5, 2005)

A few people have told me that smoking Cigarettes helps relieve constipation. This may be a ridiculous question but, I wouldn consider puffing up a couple times a week if it helps get things moving!!! Has anyone found this to be true? Or is it an old wive's tale?


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Don't try it! for years I smoked and needed that cig to go - i quit when i got pregant with my first 8 years ago- i can go without them - my mom died of lung cancer and its an ugly sight- please try another route, although i feel your desperatuion as I am having a bout gfrom hell right now.


----------



## 22770 (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm going through a time trying to quit at the mo. You may have read the post about me quitting, but if not, the one reason i have not quit is because i have given myself a mental link to going to the loo and smoking. I let myself believe for years that without smoking i would never be able to go and therefore never leave the house. I can do without ciggies if i really try, but i panic every morning that i have to have a ciggie to be able to go out the front door. The only reason smoking makes you go to the toilet, some people, not all, is because it is a trigger, therefore it is what we should be avoiding. They also cause cramps, bloating, gas and pain. There are other ways. I take 3 slippery elm caps before bed and it really helps. I took a milk thistle tab last night instead of the elm, because i forgot in all honesty, and it also helped. But i'm D anyway, so maybe i woulda just gone on my own. DO NOT start smoking just because you want to go to the toilet. You wont be happy having an empty tummy when your lungs are full of Sh**.I am a smoker, obviously, and i really urge you to find another way. Maybe a coke in the morning, it works for others here. Maybe senekot, or some other laxative. If they are not working, keep looking but don't take your first step on the road to hell, because when you realise what you've done, and you try to quit and can't, you're gonna be so mad at yourself. Take it from someone who knows. Lisa


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Smoking and drinking like a fish helped me. But I wouldn't suggest either since they are addictions. I'm an alcoholic (almost 4 years sober) but cigs are even harder to give up. I'd suggest trying something less destructive.


----------



## 13723 (Oct 18, 2005)

I smoked on and off in many attempts to stay cig free and noticed smoking actually seemed to worsen my IBS. It was a good way to get me to calm down. Once I put the smoking together with bad bouts of IBS it was all I needed to stay smoke free. So far so good.


----------



## 18457 (Jun 21, 2005)

I smoked for over 13 years and I've been constipated my whole life. I never noticed a change when I quit smoking, so don't start it. Would you rather be constipated or die of lung cancer?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes cigarettes are everyones excuse for going to the toilet, not putting on weight, not getting stressed, keeping awake, not getting embarrassed (females), socialising,& passing the time quicker. Trouble is I wouldnt be able to do any of these things if I had continued because I would be DEAD!!! From age 15 to 40 with only a 3 year break., resulted in chronic bronchitis, dosing off behind the wheel ( if I wasnt actually lit up),dizziness with first cig in the morning, & constant colds & sore throats.So I quit nearly 25 years ago & the best decision I ever made ! Make that decision tomorrow to quit cold turkey! If you dont, & just try to cut down you will not only be slave to tobacco, but also the clock. If you have a partner who smokes & wont quit when you do, you will need double the will power to succeed, but I do know women who have done this. Remember the first 2 days are the worst! & the first 2 weeks are difficult! But the first 2 months are critical! It is usually in that period where you may say, "OK , I am sure one wont hurt" You will know who your real friends are! They are the ones who DONT KEEP OFFERING you a cig. knowing full well you are trying to quit. Be aware of the worst times WHEN YOU WILL BE TEMPTED & so expect & be prepared to deal with them. They are. No 1. after a meal NO 2 Coffee break No 3 Drinking with friends. No 4 Driving a long distance. No 5 Stressful or anxious moments.(Usually the most compelling) Good Luck !


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I quit smoking for 18 years and started again a few years ago while under extreme duress. I was hooked within a week. I finally quit completely about 3 1/2 months ago with help of nicorette. Part of my fear of quitting was that morning BM which I didn't think I'd ever go again without. My doctor said that a little nicorette is not going to hurt me and actually said to chew a piece before I went to the bathroom. Anyway, I got very depressed and anxious over a bunch of stuff a couple of weeks ago and took a puff here and there and WHAM, I'm back trying to get off them. Cigs are so addictive that they are the HARDEST things to let go of. So, I'm back to nicorette and trying to kick this again. I'm only smoking a few a day but still....they are so terrible for our bodies. You might try a little 2mg piece of nicorette before a BM. What I found is that you will go, even if you have a few days of discomfort, your body will adjust. Good luck! Tiss


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Wow! I'm really impressed with all of these answers.No one should smoke, and to hear this from the smokers means a lot. Thanks!!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

'nother smoker here (sorry bit late but don't frequent the C board very often) and I too would not encourage you to start! I started very young and while I don't contribute it to the D problem I have today I'm not 100% sure that I wouldn't feel better IBS wise without them. On top of that I have tried to quit SOOO many times and it really is a tough thing to give up. I would also encourage you to take any other route than this one. It is not worth it to your health in the long run. I too am desperate for anything that will help but I would not take up smoking if I were a non smoker for ANYTHING!Hang in there. I'm sure you'll find something that helps and won't kill you in the long term


----------

